# One hour composition competition



## Clydefrog (Apr 8, 2011)

So, there's a popular thing in another community that I am a member of where once a week, everyone gets together and has one hour to record something and post it on a webpage for people to listen to. A listen party occurs after that one hour, and then people have a week to vote for the best tune. There's a theme every week to model the song after, which usually makes it interesting.

It's a truly interesting challenge that tests your creativity in a crunchtime. I've found that it brings out some of the most interesting ideas, and most of the songs on my album started as OHC's. This was my latest one, done on my new Pod HD500 with my new Carvin DC727 tuned to drop A. Since it's a one hour competition, mixing/mastering takes a backseat to the actual composition.

http://compo.thasauce.net/files/Nekofrog_-_Solace(OHC127).mp3

I wonder if ss.org would benefit from such a competition?


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 8, 2011)

I am super duper keen on this, even if I first thought this thread would be about a competition of hour long compositions


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2011)

How do we make sure that only an hour is spent on it?


----------



## DeKay (Apr 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> How do we make sure that only an hour is spent on it?



We need to trust our fellow musicians


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 8, 2011)

who's keen? like right now? lol


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 8, 2011)

all the stuff on my myspace account was done in 45 min


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 8, 2011)

Lovin this idea. I might give it a shot today...


----------



## JamesM (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds fun. 

Too bad I'm epicly blocked creatively. 

I dunno, I might give it a shot. So, we just spend one hour on something and post the results here?


----------



## etcetera (Apr 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> How do we make sure that only an hour is spent on it?



I'm guessing they don't tell you the theme until the hour starts or something.

Would definitely be interested in seeing something like this, although I think I'd lack the spontaneous creativity to get something done in an hour, and be confident about the result.

Edit: Just listened to the OPs song, that was really good given the time constraints!


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Apr 8, 2011)

^ I am pretty blocked as well 

but anywho

Im down , this sounds fun


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, that's a pretty cool song you wrote there! If I were a little more confident in myself I'd gladly participate in something like this, I really think it's a great idea. I could see this as being a good challenge for me to grow in a number of musical areas.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 8, 2011)

^Sweet sig bro. I laughed. Hard. 


Oh, and analog>everything.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 8, 2011)

I got a new amp today so this is looking even more enticing.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 8, 2011)

I would be down for this if I was capable of actually composing anything right now.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, the theme is generally NOT released until the start of the compo. Everyone gathers somewhere (some kind of chat, usually IRC) and has at it for an hour, then has 10 minutes to mix down/master, and 10 minutes to upload. After that, a listen party occurs where everyone then votes on the pieces for ranking.

It's actually a fantastic exercise for people who are creatively blocked; it has helped me through so many blocks that I can't even begin to count 'em. The only problem is trusting people to not actually begin until the compo begins.

As to the theme, for the MP3 I posted, the theme that week was "Waterfalls", hence the shimmery, chorus-laden cleans.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 8, 2011)

Organize this. Even thouh I'm writer's-blocked, do want! Sounds fun.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 8, 2011)

If this can help my song writing abilities, then sign me up! 

Are there duration parameters for the composition's length?


----------



## Explorer (Apr 8, 2011)

This marks the first time I've subscribed to a thread.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm definitely down.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 8, 2011)

such a neat idea


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2011)

DeKay said:


> We need to trust our fellow musicians



I can't see that working. It's not a level field if anyone spends a month on a song and says that he spent an hour.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 8, 2011)

That's true. How else can you assure it?

I mean honestly, at the end of the day it would just be for fun anyway. If someone wants to stroke their ego-cock by releasing something they've been working on for months to have people fawn over it, I don't care. I'd do this to possibly have fun and write something cool.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2011)

Good point. In that case count me in!


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have the confidence or really the basic recording quality to join in on this. I'll let you guys have your fun and then see if I would be able to submit something that is comparable.

Also, if any of you guys are having a creative block, feel free to suck some of mine out. I'm sort of mired down in the muck of having too many ideas to get anything done.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 8, 2011)

Om nom nom.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Apr 8, 2011)

love the idea!!! i'd participate for sure...

btw... i have kind of an idea. the theme is something really subjective, and, as people have already said, you can release something you've been working on for a month and say you did it in 1 hour. I think that a good way of making sure people don't cheat was to set a strict rule. Per example: everyone must use a certain tempo.... or even it must start with a clean riff. And that only rule would always change, that way, we could make sure nobody cheats 


....just sayin'


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 8, 2011)

DAW'LL DO IRT!

Sounds pretty epix.


----------



## sarkophagus (Apr 8, 2011)

id love to give this a go! do the songs have to have guitar in them or can you just make electronic tracks?


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it's a very cool idea.


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 8, 2011)

I really hope if this happens that the time difference between me and the majority of ss.org users doesnt put me out of the frame for this because I'm really very keen to do this. Maybe it could be a weekly thing?


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Apr 8, 2011)

Count me in.

I might even try and do this on my own time to kick my ass into gear about writing music!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 8, 2011)

Pedrojoca said:


> love the idea!!! i'd participate for sure...
> 
> btw... i have kind of an idea. the theme is something really subjective, and, as people have already said*, you can release something you've been working on for a month and say you did it in 1 hour*. I think that a good way of making sure people don't cheat was to set a strict rule. Per example: everyone must use a certain tempo.... or even it must start with a clean riff. And that only rule would always change, that way, we could make sure nobody cheats
> 
> ...


Well, anyone who did that would be a douche.  And they'd be missing the point: What can you do in an hour? Sure, if you win, you get internet ego stroked, but if you come up with something you're proud of in just an hour, then you've improved your composition ability.  Which is something to actually be happy about.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Apr 9, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Well, anyone who did that would be a douche.  And they'd be missing the point: What can you do in an hour? Sure, if you win, you get internet ego stroked, but if you come up with something you're proud of in just an hour, then you've improved your composition ability.  Which is something to actually be happy about.



totally agree man !


----------



## grantcooper2 (Apr 9, 2011)

great idea! I am in!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2011)

What's a good time to do it, Sunday evening UK time?


----------



## Pedrojoca (Apr 9, 2011)

hmmm evening might be too risky, other countries may not be able to participate.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2011)

Pedrojoca said:


> hmmm evening might be too risky, other countries may not be able to participate.



Why?

UK evening time is USA morning time and late evening in Australia, seems to be the most logical time to me.


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 9, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Why?
> 
> UK evening time is USA morning time and late evening in Australia, seems to be the most logical time to me.



i agree, this time works for me


----------



## Yaris (Apr 9, 2011)

I can do this! Hopefully it's a weekend cause I have school in the mornings


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad to see the idea taking off, but I'm probably not the best person to organize it due to my erratic work schedule and long hours.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Apr 9, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Why?
> 
> UK evening time is USA morning time and late evening in Australia, seems to be the most logical time to me.



i thought you didn't check, nice one sir!


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 9, 2011)

Clydefrog said:


> Glad to see the idea taking off, but I'm probably not the best person to organize it due to my erratic work schedule and long hours.



Here's a rubric I guess we can all pretty much agree on:

On Sunday evening, by Greenwich time, or wherever that prime meridian thing is, we'll meet up in the chatroom and a theme will be chosen.

I will come up with the theme, so that I can match it to something I've already written.  Maybe this needs to be a quick vote type of deal?

After we get the theme down, we get five minutes to talk it out, then the hour begins. 

Hour ends, as I'm sitting pretty on my master composition.

Ten minutes to mix, master, and upload, and then we share links and vote on the winner!

I win.Lots of green bars await me in my future


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm interested. It'll be a good way to get feedback on my mixes and practice recording/mixing under pressure. 

Bit of a bitch to organise with three time zones though, and Scar Symmetry's got his timezones wrong: It's currently 4:45PM Saturday where I am, but it's 1:45AM Sunday in Brisbane and 11:45AM Saturday in New York. Evening Europe time is early afternoon American time, but "fucking early tomorrow morning" Aussie time.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 9, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> I'm interested. It'll be a good way to get feedback on my mixes and practice recording/mixing under pressure.
> 
> Bit of a bitch to organise with three time zones though, and Scar Symmetry's got his timezones wrong: It's currently 4:45PM Saturday where I am, but it's 1:45AM Sunday in Brisbane and 11:45AM Saturday in New York. Evening Europe time is early afternoon American time, but "fucking early tomorrow morning" Aussie time.



Ugh, this would work if only we could get rid of the Australians. 
So what I'm gathering is that there is no single time that would be ideal for anyone? 
I don't see a reason why we couldn't have two contests a day. The Aussies and whoever else might be up as well could start it off, and then another one for Europe and the US and whatever night-owl Aussies want to join?

I hope this isn't coming off as discriminatory


----------



## Unto The Sky (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd definitely be up for it


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 9, 2011)

Im up for it


----------



## Explorer (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not necessarily into it for the contest aspect, but I love the idea of hearing of the theme and parameters and working within the framework, just to do it. I hadn't realized that you all were talking about trying to do this at structured times. 

Being cutthroat about something which is meant to expand one's creativity = dick move, incidentally.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I'm not necessarily into it for the contest aspect, but I love the idea of hearing of the theme and parameters and working within the framework, just to do it. I hadn't realized that you all were talking about trying to do this at structured times.
> 
> Being cutthroat about something which is meant to expand one's creativity = dick move, incidentally.



Fair =/= cut throat.

The idea was born elsewhere as a competition and if you take that aspect out of it, the incentive is lost. A race is fair if you all start at the same line, that's how competition works. I don't see why you see competition as such a bad thing anyway, as has been said it's just for fun, so if it's fair then great but it's not necessarily essential.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 9, 2011)

Clarification.

The competition aspect is a big part of it, but on the site where the idea was born, there are lots of people who take part in it just to make people laugh (joke songs) etc. And they usually turn out fantastic. It's not an entirely straight-laced affair. Sometimes the themes are funny, so that gives birth to a funny song.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Apr 9, 2011)

What if we organized it by continental timezones? Like one person who is willing (and who will organize the whole thing) sits in on these chatrooms or something and then he posts the winners after the whole thing is over on this thread?? 

 i probably sound crazy lmao


----------



## Explorer (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't have a problem with contests at all. I just don't necessarily have specific chunks of time free, and so I don't think I'd be able to take part in the competition aspect.

I can't think of an easy way to have competitors get their info at a certain time, with each one getting a corresponding submission deadline an hour later. Timestamp on the submission would give an idea of when something arrived, but the info distribution would have to be some automated thing, so that those who asked for info wouldn't have to count on someone being active and online in their timezone.

I'll be interested in hearing how you all work out the timing across the world....


----------



## Kamin (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the idea. There's not much way to get the timezone thing sorted unless you run two contests 12 hours apart each time. You can choose which one (or both?) to participate in.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 10, 2011)

Kamin said:


> I love the idea. There's not much way to get the timezone thing sorted unless you run two contests 12 hours apart each time. You can choose which one (or both?) to participate in.



Like my idea  
I'm not really into this for the competition, by the way, because I will never win one, especially when measured against the creative talent on this board. It just seems like a lot of fun, which I 100% support.

I think maybe we should scrap the one hour part, though. Make it a day-long contest. Most of us don't have a full 24-hours to devote to this, and it'll still be in the spirit of fun. Anyone else have some ideas?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I think maybe we should scrap the one hour part, though. Make it a day-long contest. Most of us don't have a full 24-hours to devote to this, and it'll still be in the spirit of fun. Anyone else have some ideas?


Sounds good to me, it'd be easier to organize as well.


----------



## Psyy (Apr 10, 2011)

Clydefrog said:


> Yeah, the theme is generally NOT released until the start of the compo. Everyone gathers somewhere (some kind of chat, usually IRC) and has at it for an hour, then has 10 minutes to mix down/master, and 10 minutes to upload. After that, a listen party occurs where everyone then votes on the pieces for ranking.
> 
> It's actually a fantastic exercise for people who are creatively blocked; it has helped me through so many blocks that I can't even begin to count 'em. The only problem is trusting people to not actually begin until the compo begins.
> 
> As to the theme, for the MP3 I posted, the theme that week was "Waterfalls", hence the shimmery, chorus-laden cleans.



I was going to bring up that point. Forcing yourself to just write something is pretty much the quickest way out of a block. For me, personally, a block is usually due to me getting too picky with a particular riff or the composition of a song. This way you don't have time to muck around with it too long, thus getting the juices flowing again, unhindered!

I like it. I would totally do it. Does SSO have an IRC channel or anything?


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 10, 2011)

24 hours sounds ok to me, as I wouldn't really be in this for the competitive aspect of it. Would non-guitar tracks be acceptable? I ask because right now I have only a Roland cube available to me, and no way (other than webcam) of attaching it to my computer. 

Maybe, since it's a composition contest, it doesn't need to be performed, but instead we could upload MIDI exports from guitar pro or Sibelius or what ever. (Of course if you want to upload a recording because you don't use these things/just prefer it that would be ok as well.)
EDIT: I get that this is a guitar forum, so feel free to disagree with my proposal of allowing 'non-guitar' tracks.

I definitely think that however this works out, it would be best just as a social fun thing, not a highly 'competitive' competition. I also would say that CONSTRUCTIVE criticism from as objective a view point as possible. ie not just saying "it's shit" or "that rocks", but actually saying why you don't like it, or what aspects of it 'rock', and why.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 10, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> 24 hours sounds ok to me, as I wouldn't really be in this for the competitive aspect of it. Would non-guitar tracks be acceptable? I ask because right now I have only a Roland cube available to me, and no way (other than webcam) of attaching it to my computer.
> 
> Maybe, since it's a composition contest, it doesn't need to be performed, but instead we could upload MIDI exports from guitar pro or Sibelius or what ever. (Of course if you want to upload a recording because you don't use these things/just prefer it that would be ok as well.)
> EDIT: I get that this is a guitar forum, so feel free to disagree with my proposal of allowing 'non-guitar' tracks.
> ...



I personally am okay with it. However with some of the themes being humorous or whatever, it may be hard to work in MIDI files. I think anything that qualifies as a song and can be tied to a them should be allowed. I guess we could wait for everyone else's input on that.

I also agree with the constructive criticism part, although I would like this to be more fun and less of a massive mixtest . With the limited amount of time most of us will be able to put into this, I wouldn't expect sonic gems, although I'm sure some of these guys will deliver them. The focus will squarely be on fun.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I personally am okay with it. However with some of the themes being humorous or whatever, it may be hard to work in MIDI files. I think anything that qualifies as a song and can be tied to a them should be allowed. I guess we could wait for everyone else's input on that.
> 
> I also agree with the constructive criticism part, although I would like this to be more fun and less of a massive mixtest . With the limited amount of time most of us will be able to put into this, I wouldn't expect sonic gems, although I'm sure some of these guys will deliver them. The focus will squarely be on fun.



To make a humorous song using only MIDI could be in interesting challenge...

It should definitely be all about it being fun.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 10, 2011)

^This thread.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 10, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^This thread.



Four times a year, we will compile the winners into a Best Of SSO CD, and this will be the cover, and I will pay for all costs associated with printing 3,000 copies.

Why? You may ask. Not for the lulz, no sir. Because it's fun.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Four times a year, we will compile the winners into a Best Of SSO CD, and this will be the cover, and I will pay for all costs associated with printing 3,000 copies.
> 
> Why? You may ask. Not for the lulz, no sir. Because it's fun.


Good man.


On a slightly less serious note: are there any mods out there that are into this/that could/would help organize something?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I think maybe we should scrap the one hour part, though. Make it a day-long contest. Most of us don't have a full 24-hours to devote to this, and it'll still be in the spirit of fun.





I'm down with keeping the theme idea though, that will make it fair to some degree and will provide a challenge for those who participate


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Is the composition supposed to be one hour or does recording, procuding, mixing and mastering count?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Is the composition supposed to be one hour or does recording, procuding, mixing and mastering count?



The recording side takes a back seat as it's a composition competition 

Also: First, Second and Third place - some kind of prize for each? Nothing fancy obviously.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool, I'm in. Am I free to send this whenever I want or is there like a countdown for everyone to start composing?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Cool, I'm in. Am I free to send this whenever I want or is there like a countdown for everyone to start composing?



I'd say it'd be best to properly organise it first as we're just brainstorming and gauging interest at the moment, if we can find someone to lead then that would be great. I think an entire day is a better idea than one hour though because as someone said most of us a busy guys anyway.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Right, and it may defeat some problems with cheating with the time limit. Though I really don't care if someone really wants to cheat himself.


----------



## Psyy (Apr 10, 2011)

Personally, I'd consider it enough of a prize if the three best entries from the week were posted somewhere just to give them extra exposure. More listeners never hurt anyone.

I'm not sure I follow, Scar. Wouldn't the hour be a better idea as it's less time spent overall? I think the fun of it is the principle of not having much time and seeing who can come up with the best entry.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The recording side takes a back seat as it's a composition competition
> 
> Also: First, Second and Third place - some kind of prize for each? Nothing fancy obviously.



Two reasons that I think there shouldn't be prizes:
1) What would Rebecca Black say?
2) That would make it a million times less likely to actually happen.

EDIT: The extra time is so people in different time zones can all participate without having to be awake at 3:00 AM.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Psyy's got a point too. The game would change drastically if we had 24 times more time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Psyy said:


> Personally, I'd consider it enough of a prize if the three best entries from the week were posted somewhere just to give them extra exposure. More listeners never hurt anyone.
> 
> I'm not sure I follow, Scar. Wouldn't the hour be a better idea as it's less time spent overall? I think the fun of it is the principle of not having much time and seeing who can come up with the best entry.



Yeah I don't mean like costly physical prizes, but something that would benefit the top 3 winners as an added incentive I guess. Exposure is a great idea as it doesn't cost anything 

The hour idea - the hour idea was fine with me but as was said it could be tricky, though I don't think too tricky. It seemed to me like no-one thought the hour idea was a good idea except me 

FRIDAY FRIDAY FUN FUN FUN FUN.



Waelstrum said:


> Two reasons that I think there shouldn't be prizes:
> 1) What would Rebecca Black say?
> 2) That would make it a million times less likely to actually happen.



1) See above 
2) See above


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah I don't mean like costly physical prizes, but something that would benefit the top 3 winners as an added incentive I guess. Exposure is a great idea as it doesn't cost anything
> 
> The hour idea - the hour idea was fine with me but as was said it could be tricky, though I don't think too tricky. It seemed to me like no-one thought the hour idea was a good idea except me
> 
> ...



That kind of prize is good. I thought you meant something material like a set of pickups or something. Maybe instead of all day, the hour can alternate each week, so that you get a good time for one area one week, and a good time for another area another week. Anyone can still participate, but that might mean a late night for some weeks.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> EDIT: The extra time is so people in different time zones can all participate without having to be awake at 3:00 AM.



My bad, I didn't realise that East Coast Australia was so far ahead! 

First we should see who wants to participate and then judge what time of the day it is done based on the results? Then if someone lives in an area where less interest was shown but really wanted to do it they could stay up late or whatever.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> That kind of prize is good. I thought you meant something material like a set of pickups or something. Maybe instead of all day, the hour can alternate each week, so that you get a good time for one area one week, and a good time for another area another week. Anyone can still participate, but that might mean a late night for some weeks.



That's a great idea man 

Fairer than the idea I just put forward


----------



## Psyy (Apr 10, 2011)

Personally, I feel the one hour time limit for composition should be kept. It's what made the idea appealing to me in the first place, actually. The various timezones do present a bit of an issue, obviously, so I suppose the only plausible way to run it would be to trust everyone to only use that one hour. Holding two contests seems a bit clunky, to be honest. Unless we could have two different people dedicated to coming up with themes.

EDIT: derp :|


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 10, 2011)

If prizes means a bunch of rep or something kinda inconsequential, then maybe. I would think the prestige of being that week's winner would be enough . 

And Psyy, we tried the hour thing, but with the number of people across the globe, there would be no ideal time to start it, and it would have to get unnecessarily complex to be feasible. I'm banking on no one utilizing the full 24-hours to work on a song, since a lot of us have either school or work or familial obligations that take up most of our time. In the spirit of fun, try to limit yourself to an hour.

As far as a leader or organizer or what have you...I'll volunteer, unless one of you wiser, more established members would like to do the honors. Even better yet, a mod? Fancy forum editing skills would be useful . 

With the time scale being bumped up to a day, having to meet up in a chatroom might not be necessary anymore. We could just pick a theme, post it in a thread, and then await links. Instead of voting, we could count likes (and finally put them to good use ) and that would declare the winner!

Let's keep the ideas coming! 

EDIT: 'd by everyone. Curse my slow typing speeds.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

All this time I've never to thought to ask the OP how this is done on the community where he got the idea from?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea, and why not make multiple contests. More contests = More fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun...


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Like my idea
> I'm not really into this for the competition, by the way, because I will never win one, especially when measured against the creative talent on this board. It just seems like a lot of fun, which I 100% support.
> 
> I think maybe we should scrap the one hour part, though. Make it a day-long contest. Most of us don't have a full 24-hours to devote to this, and it'll still be in the spirit of fun. Anyone else have some ideas?



The entire point is to challenge your compositional abilities within the confines of a very short amount of time. An entire day would be counterproductive (no pun intended).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Even better yet, a mod? Fancy forum editing skills would be useful



I nominate Randy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

I've tried doing shit in an hour. It's hard, but it's certainly possible.

And why not multiple...


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 10, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yea, and why not make multiple contests. More contests = More fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun fun...



I feel like this contest should be named "Rebecca Black's Fun Hour of Power".
I mean, it'll most likely take place on a weekend...
It's about fun...


Just a thought.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 10, 2011)

compo:ThaSauce - Rounds

Here is the OHC site that I participate in. It's well organized and has the hour limit for a reason; it's to CHALLENGE yourself. An entire day defeats the purpose of challenging yourself (and others). Consider me AGAINST it.

Also, it is not limited to guitar. In fact, quite the opposite.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Just throwing this out there...

We could have 3 competions, USA/Canada- UK/Europe - Australasia.

Then the three winners of those areas get voted as 1st, 2nd and 3rd place?

A mod leading on this would be essential for it to work as we need someone impartial that has some degree of authority for regulation and such.


----------



## Psyy (Apr 10, 2011)

Not to be a downer, but wouldn't that sort of ruin it for the Aussies? I personally relish the idea of more competition, which I'm sure I'd find here in North America, but aside from the Aussies, do we really have all that many asia-area forum goers around here? Seems like it could be pretty limited.

Not like I have a better idea, though.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't think we'd have enough people to have separate contests. I think the counting the likes system would be best. If we had the time at 10PM-11PM Saturday Greenwich mean time, that would make it from 8AM-9AM Sunday on the east coast of Australia, and a range of 12PM-1PM to 5PM-6PM in America. Is that time ok with everyone?

EDIT: Actually, as pointed out, counting likes would allow multiple votes. I was just thinking about what would be easiest to set up, but I guess a poll is not too hard either.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> I don't think we'd have enough people to have separate contests. I think the counting the likes system would be best. If we had the time at 10PM-11PM Saturday Greenwich mean time, that would make it from 8AM-9AM Sunday on the east coast of Australia, and a range of 12PM-1PM to 5PM-6PM in America. Is that time ok with everyone?



Sounds good, though a poll would be better than counting Likes if you want to take that route.

10pm-11pm is fine with me! Saturday/Sunday yeah?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Umm, what's the problem?

We put up a day where people have to choose one hour to work on. I live in Finland: I choose my one hour to be 5pm. It can be as individual as that because there's no preventing cheating if someone really likes to ruin it.

Everyone posts their one hour composition on the forum within say, two days. Then we start the nominations.

As easy as that.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Sounds good, though a poll would be better than counting Likes if you want to take that route.
> 
> 10pm-11pm is fine with me! Saturday/Sunday yeah?



I agree with this.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Counting on likes would be stupid. That would allow people to give more than one vote.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Counting on likes would be stupid. That would allow people to give more than one vote.



See my last post


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Ye, just approvin'.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 10, 2011)

The scoring system used for the community that currently does OHCs is as follows:

3 votes. First place is worth 5, second 3, third 1. You get 3 votes each, and align the votes by your favorite entries.

Or is it 3, 2, and 1 points? I don't know, one of those two. Also, the get together and recording needs to occur all at the same time; no delayed entries. You sit down ALL at the same time and do your deal ALL at the same time. The hour is up, you have 10 minutes to mix it, 10 minutes to upload it, and the listen party begins.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 10, 2011)

If you had it over an entire day we could have arule that you have to post when you begin your song and after the hour and 20 has past(upload times etc) you could post again in the same thread quoting your original post, theres still the issue of people using over an hour for it but if people need an ego boost that bad they'll find a way around it anyway


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 10, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Umm, what's the problem?
> 
> We put up a day where people have to choose one hour to work on. I live in Finland: I choose my one hour to be 5pm. It can be as individual as that because there's no preventing cheating if someone really likes to ruin it.
> 
> ...



I am in agreeance with this guy, anyone who wants to cheat will find a way to cheat no matter how it's organised. And anyone who cares that much about people cheating and robbing them of the possibility of winning a competition whose sole purpose is to challenge and improve their own writing skills, is perhaps not in it for the right reasons. I can understand the concern, but there's never going to be a more level playing field than 24 hours.


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Apr 10, 2011)

Definitely would like to give it a try!


----------



## Psyy (Apr 10, 2011)

I think what Clyde is getting at is it's more a community event than the individual-oriented spin we're trying to put on it. The theme is given to everyone participating at a set time; everyone stops at the same time, and everyone begins to listen to the results at the same time.

I know we're trying to cater to everyone. I support this, it's just I think we'd enjoy it more as a group if we took Clyde's original outline, at least as a starting point.

It seems that at least one timezone is going to get shafted (either really early or really late) but I'm just not sure how to best fit it so everyone is as minimally fucked as possible. For the west coast NA's, east coast Australia is 18 hours ahead, so if we were to hold it at 1 p.m PST, we'd have the Australians up at at least 7 a.m, which would consequently have the eastern Europeans composing around midnight.


----------



## theo (Apr 10, 2011)

Super keen for this idea.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Psyy said:


> I think what Clyde is getting at is it's more a community event than the individual-oriented spin we're trying to put on it. The theme is given to everyone participating at a set time; everyone stops at the same time, and everyone begins to listen to the results at the same time.
> 
> I know we're trying to cater to everyone. I support this, it's just I think we'd enjoy it more as a group if we took Clyde's original outline, at least as a starting point.
> 
> It seems that at least one timezone is going to get shafted (either really early or really late) but I'm just not sure how to best fit it so everyone is as minimally fucked as possible. For the west coast NA's, east coast Australia is 18 hours ahead, so if we were to hold it at 1 p.m PST, we'd have the Australians up at at least 7 a.m, which would consequently have the eastern Europeans composing around midnight.



I don't see why we'd enjoy this more if the others have advantage on the game. Just let people compose something within a day and make sure that the time spent on it shouldn't be more than one hour, and we'd be set.

It shouldn't be hard to set up a system that gives us the chance to start listening and voting @ one time. Just to prevent that the earliest dudes doesn't get advantage of the fact that they have more time to get voted or that people get keen on their songs, etc.


----------



## prh (Apr 10, 2011)

skimmed this thread and id definitely be in! i used to do 2-hour songs like this just for fun, and most of my EP songs were written in a day haha

and sorry if ive missed it but does this mean that you would open your daw, record as much music as possible, mix and master it and then post a link in 60 mins?

and just some ideas:

there should be some sort of limitation announced just before we start (bpm/key/time signature) so that people cant just record prewritten riffs or something

and also maybe a time limit for the composition like, 2 minutes or something, so we dont get poorly tracked 40 minute epics and then insanely well produced 2 minute clips competing

if anything this could result in a really cool compilation CD though haha!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 10, 2011)

TBH I think the best way to do this is by honor system. Pick a day and have people just drop their submissions in a thread.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

The limitation idea is actually pretty damn good. That'd help a bit in organizing. Some guy could give the details (bmp/signature/etc.) by PM whenever one likes to start composing and make sure you give the song to him after one hour is spent - if the time limit is gone over-> you're disqualified from that particular competition.

It would also make it a bit easier to vote for the nominees if all the songs share some details. The detail could even be something as wild as a genre, though it could lead to someone whining about someone not playing the genre given.


----------



## prh (Apr 10, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> The limitation idea is actually pretty damn good. That'd help a bit in organizing. Some guy could give the details (bmp/signature/etc.) by PM whenever one likes to start composing and make sure you give the song to him after one hour is spent - if the time limit is gone over-> you're disqualified from that particular competition.



oh yeah thats good, have one dude knowing the restrictions only and PMing them to people say for the length of a certain week to accomadate time zones and jobs and stuendts, then he can recieve the final submission an hour later. too easy!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, though we definitely need more than one guy discussing the restrictions.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooooh. This sounds interesting  Sub'd to this thread now.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 10, 2011)

I really do like the idea of trying to organize it so we all do it together- I just don't see how it'd be possible without leaving some people out.

If we want to try doing this all together, why don't we divide it up by region and have multiple OHC's like previously suggested? That way, people within the same region or timezones can participate together. Otherwise I think it's best to just designate a 24-hour period for submissions and just use the honor system as previously stated.

So, we either have

OHC US East, OHC US Mid, OHC US West, OHC Europe, OHC Aus... ect, ect.

or

OHC April 10th-17th, submissions due by April 11th 11:20am CST, and voting is from 11:20am CST on the 11th until the 17th, in which the next OHC would start (if weekly).

These are just examples.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll vote for the last example. It'd be definitely more fun to compete with people over the globe. The game will be harder to win and I really don't think we are getting enough nominees for 5 different time zones.

Just trust me. If it's organized well, it will work. We just have to keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Kamin (Apr 10, 2011)

I like the last option as well with a 3-2-1 point distribution.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 10, 2011)

I support the honor system. I get how doing it all at once would really enhance the community aspect of it, but our community just happens to be too big for it to work like that. And no offence to Clydefrog, but I think hammering out our on SSO way to do it is a good thing.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Apr 10, 2011)

Where can we submit stuff? I made this in 25 mins lol 

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/CoffeeBreak.mp3?w=4e3ef638

its the interlude for my EP im working on!


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 10, 2011)

I honestly feel like a lot of the point to this exercised is being missed here without the gathering and forced-compliance 1 hour session as a community. But if that's how you guys want to go with it, cool.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 10, 2011)

I like the idea that there would be some sort of small graphic as a prize, which one could use in one's signature. 

Of course, if someone hijacked one without actually winning, what better way to deal with it than to neg-rep that person into the Stone Age? *laugh*


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 10, 2011)

Clydefrog said:


> I honestly feel like a lot of the point to this exercised is being missed here without the gathering and forced-compliance 1 hour session as a community. But if that's how you guys want to go with it, cool.



in that case just make it the UK/US 1 hour composition competition, cause theres no way in hell I'm going to be awake to take part in it and I'm sure a lot of people in other time zones outside of the US and UK will agree. But hey, at least that way you guys will stand a chance at winning every now and then haha!


----------



## theo (Apr 10, 2011)

I think this is becoming convoluted, speaking as someone from Australia who will have an odd time to be submitting my post, I see it as just part of the game, see how inspired I can get at a time I wouldnt normally be playing, challenge myself in new areas.

The way I see it:

time is organised along with an online meetingplace, everyone gathers 10 - 15 mins before the proposed time and mingles, blah blah, the announcement of theme is released. Everyone buggers off to get creative, once the hour is up you submit what you have and an independant panel of judges vote on the best submission. A little prize would be kinda cool, as in a graphic for your sig or something.


----------



## Kamin (Apr 10, 2011)

Now that I think about it...how about the competition time moves up 2 hours each time. Eventually everyone will have had to compete at odd times.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Apr 10, 2011)

The thread deserves the honorary sticky, methinks.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 10, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I like the idea that there would be some sort of small graphic as a prize, which one could use in one's signature.
> 
> Of course, if someone hijacked one without actually winning, what better way to deal with it than to neg-rep that person into the Stone Age? *laugh*



Sounds good. Would it be like a digital trophy? (As in you get it for that week and then hand it over.) Also, if it's that, you could include a link to the song that you used to win it.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know if you'd have to hand it back after the next competition. That would be like taking back the medals they hand out in the Special Olympics.

I'd say, you get a distinct graphic for winning one through four contests. After winning five first place graphics, you can submit for fun, but are a lifetime winner and ineligible for voting. That will prevent anyone who has serious chops from ruining the fun aspect of it, but allows others to learn from the winner's compositional ideas. 

Opinions on this idea? Does anyone have any alternatives?


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 11, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I don't know if you'd have to hand it back after the next competition. That would be like taking back the medals they hand out in the Special Olympics.
> 
> I'd say, you get a distinct graphic for winning one through four contests. After winning five first place graphics, you can submit for fun, but are a lifetime winner and ineligible for voting. That will prevent anyone who has serious chops from ruining the fun aspect of it, but allows others to learn from the winner's compositional ideas.
> 
> Opinions on this idea? Does anyone have any alternatives?



This is, I think, a good system. What we need now is some definitive way of deciding all these things, such as an official leader (such as OP or a moderator), or some sort of poll.

Other than the decision of which hour (if it is even the hour route that is taken), we also need to decide how the theme is decided. A few ways could be a poll the previous day, a leader choosing each one, or the winner of the previous week gets to decide on the theme (but would then not be allowed to participate for that week) or something else.


----------



## Megaikke (Apr 11, 2011)

Along side the restrictions bpm & time sig, would we select a tuning each week? This would reduce the chance of cheater and would definitely push my composing boundaries...


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 11, 2011)

Megaikke said:


> Along side the restrictions bpm & time sig, would we select a tuning each week? This would reduce the chance of cheater and would definitely push my composing boundaries...



Hell no, all my guitars have double locking bridges. Pick a key signature, not a tuning.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 11, 2011)

Megaikke said:


> Along side the restrictions bpm & time sig, would we select a tuning each week? This would reduce the chance of cheater and would definitely push my composing boundaries...



It's not just relegated to guitar. Any song of any type related to theme is admissible.

I'm thinking we're missing the point. It's a fun little challenge. I don't care if people cheat, I don't care if someone calls into work to spend all doing it (if the 24-hour thing happens) I just want to make a quick song and hear some funny ones.

I say leave most of this to the honor code. If someone really, really wants that graphic or whatever, let them be weirdoes about winning. I feel like we're getting too tied up in anti-cheating devices and time constraints.

WWRBD?


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 11, 2011)

this will be interesting for sure, I'd actually prefer writing for organ, choir and strings in timed situation like this, so it'll be interesting results for sure


----------



## Megaikke (Apr 11, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> It's not just relegated to guitar. Any song of any type related to theme is admissible.
> 
> I'm thinking we're missing the point. It's a fun little challenge. I don't care if people cheat, I don't care if someone calls into work to spend all doing it (if the 24-hour thing happens) I just want to make a quick song and hear some funny ones.
> 
> ...



I didnt properly think that one through... Agreed  
Looking forward to this commencing !


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 11, 2011)

I actually think that the game would change funnier if we had restrictions. Just sayin'...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 11, 2011)

My votes on the matter:

Key = against.
Tuning = against.
Theme = for.
Restrictions = for.


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 11, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> My votes on the matter:
> 
> Key = against.
> Tuning = against.
> ...



i concur.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 11, 2011)

my suggestion would be to setup entry like you dudes have the group buys for the hipshot bridges set up.

1. Pick a day/time to hold the contest ahead of time
2. have a sign up sheet for whoever wants to participate.
3. close registration the day before the contest.
4. day of the contest everyone that registered gets together at scheduled time picks a theme then writes their song during the alloted 1hr time.

this way everyone can make/schedule time to enter. It doesnt have to be a set time every week it could be revolving so everybody has a chance to participate.


----------



## Megaikke (Apr 11, 2011)

Obviously we'll have to state a minimum length for the compositions to qualify for entrance...


----------



## Megaikke (Apr 11, 2011)

tltstand said:


> my suggestion would be to setup entry like you dudes have the group buys for the hipshot bridges set up.
> 
> 1. Pick a day/time to hold the contest ahead of time
> 2. have a sign up sheet for whoever wants to participate.
> ...


----------



## Kamin (Apr 11, 2011)

tltstand said:


> my suggestion would be to setup entry like you dudes have the group buys for the hipshot bridges set up.
> 
> 1. Pick a day/time to hold the contest ahead of time
> 2. have a sign up sheet for whoever wants to participate.
> ...



This sounds good. And as to the time limit, I feel like 90 seconds is reasonable, though a part of me is saying 2 minutes.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 11, 2011)

maybe something along the lines of nothing shorter than 45 seconds or a minute. track can be as long as you want it to be but you will have to have it done in an hour.


----------



## Megaikke (Apr 11, 2011)

tltstand said:


> maybe something along the lines of nothing shorter than 45 seconds or a minute. track can be as long as you want it to be but you will have to have it done in an hour.



I 2nd this!

EDIT: I think DEFIANTLY no less than a minute


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 11, 2011)

DATE & RULES

-Sunday, April 17th. I feel like this date would have the most free time for most users here. 

-One of the members will come up with a theme (I'm down but if somebody else would like to thats cool) and start a new thread in the Recording section. Contestants will PM the Thread starter asking for the theme. The completed product must be uploaded and linked in the thread for review.

-There is no practical way to manage the time limit so the honor system must be used. If you somehow construct a completed 9 minute dream theatre song in 59 minutes, good for you. However we all have brains so don't try your luck.

-Tracks must be between 1 and 4 minutes long. No 45 minute jams please.

-At the end of the day the thread will be locked and a poll will be added. You can then vote for your favorites for the following week.

-The member with most votes gets to pat themselves on the back and gratuitous amounts of bragging rights.


Are there any questions to these rules?


----------



## Megaikke (Apr 11, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> DATE & RULES
> 
> -Sunday, April 17th. I feel like this date would have the most free time for most users here.
> 
> ...



Large font or what! ha, This sounds spot on to me! Will the winner then start the thread the following week yeah? Also how are we managing the time difference? It was discussed before but I don't remember it being decided...


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 11, 2011)

I can start the thread when the day start at the International Date line. I'm online all day so that won't be an issue. If an Aussie would like to help thats cool too.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 11, 2011)

If we're going with the IDL as the start point, maybe we should make midnight PST the end time, or West Coast Americans won't have as much time as the rest of us. Just a suggestion.

Edit: what the feck timezone is Hawai'i in? Damn you, oblate spheroid!


----------



## IconW (Apr 11, 2011)

First of all the OP:s post (Clydefrog) song sounds bit like Scar Symmetry and it's awesome.
I Second this idea is awesome. It would bring something fresh to this forum.
I'm definitely in.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 11, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> My votes on the matter:
> 
> Key = against.
> Tuning = against.
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Yaris (Apr 11, 2011)

DAMNIT

I'm gonna be gone on spring break on the 17th.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Apr 11, 2011)

Hehe, yay, the 15th I'm releasing my gas and getting an agile 727 from a friend...PERFECT DATE TO RAPE FACES IN A CONTEST.  

(pssshhh, ill try lol)


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with Custom's rules 100%.

Let's do this.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't wait to see people that aren't going to play by the rules to produce something clearly too well developed.  I just hope to reach some level of nirvana and break free of this writer's block so I can make GOOD music for a change.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 11, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I can't wait to see people that aren't going to play by the rules to produce something clearly too well developed.  I just hope to reach some level of nirvana and break free of this writer's block so I can make GOOD music for a change.



Yeah 'cause Analog was so trash.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're implying you liked it, thank you!

Butttttttttttt... I've been working on some of those songs for years!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah I will make the end time around PST or similar. Again, the honor system will be in full force. 

I'm still coming up with ideas for themes, but I'm sure you guys won't be disappointed.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm gonna guess clouds.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 11, 2011)

Naw its be sophisticated and sexy and fabulous and classy all at the same time.

Much like that video you just posted.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Psyy (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm good with these rules. I was hoping that we could somehow find a way to work with the 'everyone composing at the same time' idea, but that's not really ideal with the number of timezones the participants live in.

What are the voting rules? Clyde mentioned that three votes are allowed per person, with the first being worth 3 points, the second with 2, and the third, 1. I think that works well. If nothing else, it allows people to vote on more than one thing while allowing the best composition to remain at the top.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2011)

The design of the poll will be up to me or a mod makes it.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Apr 12, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Naw its be sophisticated and sexy and fabulous and classy all at the same time.
> 
> Much like that video you just posted.


 
We gotsta make porno musics? 







 HELL YEAH!


----------



## munky27 (Apr 13, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea. I personally find the idea of writing to a theme a lot more enticing than just coming up with something.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a sweeeeeet concept, and I'm totally in


----------



## McKay (Apr 14, 2011)

LET'S DO THIS SHIT!!


----------



## prh (Apr 14, 2011)

i have like a billion assignments to do around then but if i have a spare hour i will definintely partake


----------



## JamesM (Apr 14, 2011)

prh said:


> i have like a billion assignments to do around then but if i have a spare hour i will definintely partake



You can't enter.


----------



## timbaline (Apr 14, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 14, 2011)

Should this be a blind poll, where everyone submits to a mediator, and then that mediator uploads the files to the thread with the poll, or is that too much hassle?

The reason I bring this up is so that some of our celebrity members can join in without automatically winning just because they're in Periphery of Whitechapel or whatever. (Not that I'm implying that they wouldn't necessarily deserve to win, but there would definitely be at least a little bias.)


----------



## JamesM (Apr 14, 2011)

Who gives a bloody piss about winning, anyway? It doesn't even mean anything.


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 14, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Who gives a bloody piss about winning, anyway? It doesn't even mean anything.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 14, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Who gives a bloody piss about winning, anyway? It doesn't even mean anything.



But, but... winning.. means... that I... it means that I win! There's no beating that. (Pun intended?)


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 14, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Should this be a blind poll, where everyone submits to a mediator, and then that mediator uploads the files to the thread with the poll, or is that too much hassle?
> 
> The reason I bring this up is so that some of our celebrity members can join in without automatically winning just because they're in Periphery of Whitechapel or whatever. (Not that I'm implying that they wouldn't necessarily deserve to win, but there would definitely be at least a little bias.)



That is a good point, however I don't want to have people not participate due to having to register or do extraneous shit.

And in all honesty, I think most hardcore members here can tell the owner just from listening. Prh, Kurk, bulb, drewsif, jacob, and the like all have pretty signature sounds.

ALSO

I want the Aussies in the house to know tha tyou can expect the thread to start up in the evening for you guys. I could make it at noon for you but i would just be heading to bed and wouldn't be able to volley PMs. Hope thats not an issue.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 14, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Who gives a bloody piss about winning, anyway? It doesn't even mean anything.



No one respects me. I need to win to feel better about myself.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 15, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> That is a good point, however I don't want to have people not participate due to having to register or do extraneous shit.
> 
> And in all honesty, I think most hardcore members here can tell the owner just from listening. Prh, Kurk, bulb, drewsif, jacob, and the like all have pretty signature sounds.
> 
> ...



Good point. 

On a side note, what if one of the themes was a sound like XXXX competition. (Like a look alike competition.)

ALSO

That's fine, probably. Which evening, Saturday or Sunday? Our Saturday 8:00PM is your Saturday 5:00AM, which is fine for me, but you 'Mericans might not like that, whereas 9:00 AM for you guys (a more hospitable time for you) would be midnight for us. 

If it's Sunday evening, I will probably only do it every now and then, because I have a lecture at 9:00AM on Mondays.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 15, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> ALSO
> 
> I want the Aussies in the house to know tha tyou can expect the thread to start up in the evening for you guys. I could make it at noon for you but i would just be heading to bed and wouldn't be able to volley PMs. Hope thats not an issue.



So we PM you whenever we see in on Sunday? You're not going to like, only take entries for the first hour or whatever are you? It's just chances are I'll be at work an hour or two into this comp. starting.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 15, 2011)

Custom starts thread USA morning time, we PM him and he gives each person one hour to reply otherwise their entry is void. Amirite?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 15, 2011)

IMO he should make a thread a little earlier than the actual opening so that the dudes competiting in the first hour wouldn't lose a second, but that they could start immediately @ 6am (or what ever the first hour to compete in is).


----------



## Radicz0r (Apr 15, 2011)

I have so much shit to do for work so all i can MANAGE is 1 hour. This idea is perfect for me!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2011)

I will try to monitor times after i start the thread however I'm not going ot be too strict about the time due to the tiem zone issues.

Aussies, I will be up early in the morning so you can expect a thread around 7-8 PM Sydney time.

Is this too late for you guys? If so i can just get up a little earlier.


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 15, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I will try to monitor times after i start the thread however I'm not going ot be too strict about the time due to the tiem zone issues.
> 
> Aussies, I will be up early in the morning so you can expect a thread around 7-8 PM Sydney time.
> 
> Is this too late for you guys? If so i can just get up a little earlier.



that time is pretty much perfect as far as I'm concerned, I'll just have to double check I think Sydney is an hour ahead of Bris/QLD. so I take it to be a Saturday comp? this is going to be awesome!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2011)

in-pursuit said:


> that time is pretty much perfect as far as I'm concerned, I'll just have to double check I think Sydney is an hour ahead of Bris/QLD. so I take it to be a Saturday comp? this is going to be awesome!



No it will still by on Sunday.


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 15, 2011)

six of one, half a dozen of the other as far as I'm concerned! can't wait


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 15, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I will try to monitor times after i start the thread however I'm not going ot be too strict about the time due to the tiem zone issues.
> 
> Aussies, I will be up early in the morning so you can expect a thread around 7-8 PM Sydney time.
> 
> Is this too late for you guys? If so i can just get up a little earlier.



So would I be allowed to start at say 9 or 10pm on my time? It's just I can't guarantee I'd be around at 7/8. What are the starting point restrictions?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 15, 2011)

Kudos to Ed for being willing to organize this confusing muddle. He gets an e-award too.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2011)

There really aren't any starting point restrictions. You just need to get the Theme from me sometime after I start the thread.

This isn't a race.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds good. Will it start this Sunday?

Also, I would like to add that Customisbetter is awesome for this. Especially the early start on a Sunday morning!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 15, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> There really aren't any starting point restrictions. You just need to get the Theme from me sometime after I start the thread.
> 
> This isn't a race.



I wasn't implying that, I was just making sure you weren't going to limit the time in which you'd be giving out the details to the space of an hour or something. Thanks


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 16, 2011)

^I will be limiting the time to about a day. Whatever difference between 6 AM EST and 12 AM PST is.

SO YOU KNOW:

This shit IS happening. Get anybody the heads up if you think they want to participate. 

The thread will be erected around 6 AM EST and you will be REQUIRED to email an address with your username and location. I will not accept any PMs or smoke signals as entries.

The thread will be titled, "Sevenstring.org 1-Hour Recording Competition" and will be located in the Recording section. Reach it and read the goddamn rules posted there. If you don't you probably aren't smart enough to make music anyways.

GET PUMPED!!!


----------

